

5G will cost you a bundle - cdvonstinkpot
http://money.cnn.com/2015/05/18/technology/5g-cost-wireless-data/index.html?iid=ob_homepage_tech_pool&iid=obnetwork

======
DiabloD3
Except the article fails to say that upcoming LTE Advanced service is "true"
4G, not 5G.

4G has multiple requirements and are only satisfied by LTE Advanced and WiMAX
2. Both were ratified in 2011 by ITU-R in the IMT-Advanced specification. The
major sticking point is true 4G devices and networks must support up to
100mbit/sec for mobile devices, and up to 1gbit/sec for stationary or low
motion devices.

In other words, there have been no real 4G (as in, LTE Advanced) deployments
worldwide (very few at the end of 2013, most of them in 2014, all of them with
extremely limited scope), and none at all in the US. What they are now calling
our existing LTE and WiMAX networks is "3.9G".

A major feature being introduced by LTE Advanced is complex MIMO, where not
only can a device MIMO to a single base transceiver station (one or more of
these are on a cell phone tower), it can also communicate with multiple ones
belonging to the same network in disjunct physical locations (ie, you could be
in a middle triangle of them, and connect to all three if they were configured
correctly), and also be able to MIMO with a heterogeneous cluster (as in, a
nearby tower and a next generation femtocell sitting on your desk). Most
phones will only support 2x2 or 3x3, which is enough to support smooth hand
off as you pass by towers. Up to 12x12 is supported, I believe.

Other major features are allowing much wider channels, better forward error
correction, higher coding complexity (128QAM), and requiring support of cross-
band MIMO support

Nexus 6 and HTC One M9 (both 2x2, 300mbps downlink maximum) and Galaxy S6
(3x3, 450mbps downlink maximum) support LTE-A, and upcoming LTE-A capable home
access points may support up to 8x8 and/or wider channels.

A test by DoCoMo managed to get 5gbit/sec with a non-stationary 12x12 100mhz
channel test rig.

Heterogeneous MIMO seems to be required for Google-Fi, which explains why
Nexus 6 can do it but not Nexus 5, although that is just an educated guess.

------
calgoo
What we need to do is remove all these limits on the amount of data we
transfer. If they really want us to use wireless for the home and on the go,
they really need to remake the entire pricing plan, as it should have the same
service as my landline fiber (unlimited Transfer).

